# Spirit host scale question for those that own them



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Howdy! Im thinking about picking up some spirit hosts to use as count-as chaos spawn for my chaos lord in my crimson slaughter army because its rather fluffy, cheaper, and the models are gorgeous.

Had a few questions for people who have seen them in person or own them. 
1. Are they on 40mm bases or 25mm by default? (or the fantasy equivalent of those)
2. How tall are they? The GW pictures are deceptive because there's nothing to show scale. 

Basically looking to see if they are ballpark around the same size as a typical 40mm model or a chaos spawn. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey ya I have the new spirt hosts, there on a 40mm base and here some comparsion pics


















done a couple one with a marine and one with some warhammer hope this helps


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks a ton. Looks like theyre the perfect size for what I was looking for. Cheers.


----------

